# Best place to advertise puppies for sale?



## Charlotte125 (20 September 2011)

We have had a litter of puppies from our bitch and wondered where is best to advertise them for sale?

Thank you!x


----------



## lexiedhb (20 September 2011)

Your brave!!!

What breed? 
I am assuming they are a planned litter with all the relevant health tests etc?


----------



## EAST KENT (20 September 2011)

Blimey! DUCK CHARLOTTE!!


----------



## Charlotte125 (20 September 2011)

brave? They are labradors. Every single possible health test has been performed! A planned litter.
Why would i breed if it wasnt??


----------



## MurphysMinder (20 September 2011)

If show lines, try a breed magazine or the weekly dog papers, and list them on the KC website, if she is a working dog I am sure there are shooting magazines.  Personally I wouldn't advertise in the free papers, or websites such as preloved, more likely to find the wrong sort of home on there.


----------



## Vizslak (20 September 2011)

lol Bad first post in AAD Charlotte! Welcome!  
Try the KC website as suggested (they should put it up auto when litter is registered) and depends whether show or working as to other suggestions. Countrymans weekly is great for working pups. Does your breed club list litters?


----------



## Charlotte125 (20 September 2011)

thank you! she is a working dog. I dont understand!? we have had all the necessary health tests done, planned it for over a year and have homes for most the puppies!?

Hopefully when their KC registration goes through they will go on their website, but will definately try the shooting magazines etc. 

Thank you!


----------



## Vizslak (20 September 2011)

It just causes a bit of uproar in here (and rightly so) we have had a few litters spoken of in here recently with no health tests, x breeds, 'accidents' etc. 
Another thing...you cant post about puppies in here without pictures...they are compulsory!


----------



## sally87 (20 September 2011)

no need to advertise just send them all to me....


----------



## Tillypup (21 September 2011)

I'm sure wherever you advertise you could find the "wrong" sort of owner, but the shooting/country mags always have ads in them for puppies. Obviously wherever you advertise them the most important thing to consider is your vetting process for your potential buyers, maybe write down a little check list/crib sheet for when people first phone up about them.

I'm hoping to have our first litter from one of our bitches next year, I'm over the moon that I've got 5 potential owners (all of which I'd be more than happy with), plus I'll be keeping 1 (maybe 2 if hubby can be persuaded!) To be fair, I wouldn't be planning a litter unless I knew that I already had several owners lined up, Pointers aren't everyones cup of tea and I can always see why when mine disappear over the horizon!!

Good luck with your litter, how old are they?


----------



## lexiedhb (21 September 2011)

Charlotte125 said:



			thank you! she is a working dog. I dont understand!? we have had all the necessary health tests done, planned it for over a year and have homes for most the puppies!?

Hopefully when their KC registration goes through they will go on their website, but will definately try the shooting magazines etc. 

Thank you!
		
Click to expand...

LOL- then all is well, but you could have been "my Staff got up the duff to the next door neighbours Yorkie, where can I sell em"

PICS needed when they are born please!!


----------



## cremedemonthe (21 September 2011)

I'd put them in The Countryman's Weekly, best place to advertise working dogs


----------



## Chloe-V (24 September 2011)

Have PM'd you.


----------



## markscrownn (31 December 2011)

That not a problem to advertise. We have lot number of sites to advertise. Choose the best by searching in Google. Hope you can get it.
Good luck.


----------



## HorseWhisperer21 (31 December 2011)

Only place I know of is the Horse and Hound MAG.


----------



## maisie (31 December 2011)

We used Champ Dogs and our own website. However there were only 10 litters of whippets (our breed) on there, and about 80 litters of labs....


----------

